# Heads up.jeff lynne fans



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Radio 2 tomorrow evening playing live.and also on the red button...cant wait:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I will be tuned in thanks for the reminder:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

And don't forget , Tickets go on sale this Friday

http://www.theo2.co.uk/events/detail/jeff-lynnes-elo


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Bought 2 tickets for the Friday night then managed to get even better tickets for the Saturday night... So going to sell the Friday night ones now. Really looking forward to this after last years Hyde Park gig (which I couldn't get to).


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

We'll done griffy


----------

